# Yumove Advance



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Just wanted to give a quick update on this product which we have been trying on Indie our 2.5 yr old rottie with joint problems. Initially I was disappointed as we had hoped it would mean we could reduce her Rimadyl from twice to once a day but as usual I was being impatient (she had been on their Young & active product for a year so didn't need the loading dose regieme) and had decided it wasn't helping without giving it long enough. 

Anyway she has now been on the Advance (this is the one used in the clinical trials) for 8 weeks and I'm really pleased to say we are starting to see a big difference. This week we are in Dartmoor and have done a 2 hr walk pretty much every day, she has been charging about, jumping little streams and patches of ice and climbing up and down rocks/tors. Usually she would pay the price of a long walk and too much running about by being very lame for a day or two afterwards despite her Rimadyl but this week she is not showing any lameness at all. 

I'm definitely going to order more and keep her on it and will soon trial reducing her Rimadyl.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

That's great 

Bo's been on Yumove (the regular one) since her TPLO in August so I'm not exactly sure whether it's doing anything......I don't want to take her off it to find out.

Maybe I'll get the Advance one next time. I have two nearly full bottles of the 300 pill containers so it won't be for a while!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Ooh I've not heard of these, are they available to buy now or are they prescription? The cat got into Belle's Yumoves and ate about 30 of them, and then Daisy ate the ones left on the floor, so another 30 or so


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Fluffster said:


> Ooh I've not heard of these, are they available to buy now or are they prescription? The cat got into Belle's Yumoves and ate about 30 of them, and then Daisy ate the ones left on the floor, so another 30 or so


Yes they are available to buy but I had to go through Yumove and speak to them to get them, couldn't order them on line or from other suppliers.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

How long did it take till you saw a difference? My friends dog was advised by vet to try the yumove advance but I think she only gave it 3-4 weeks as he's not easy to give pills & he was on 6 a day.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

2Hounds said:


> How long did it take till you saw a difference? My friends dog was advised by vet to try the yumove advance but I think she only gave it 3-4 weeks as he's not easy to give pills & he was on 6 a day.


So sorry I've only just seen this. It took a good 6 weeks I'm afraid but I'm so glad we persevered with it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Another update. We reduced Indie's Rimadyl from twice to once a day 3 weeks ago and have seen no deterioration. She is still doing the longer walks and now regularly plays with a ball (we've avoided that since her operations because of the twisting/turning and sudden stops). I wouldn't go so far as to try and stop her Rimadyl completely as when she had a couple of days with none due to a stomach upset she was much more lame but its definitely helped her enough to reduce the dose of the NSAID which has to be better for her.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chevy is on the normal yumove after having been on it on the RVC clinical trial. Although I will never obviously be 100% sure she was much better the latter half of the trial so assume she was on the placebo first then the yumove. We too have dropped the NSAIDs dose and have managed to reduce hydrotherapy sessions to every 2 weeks.

I did debate trying the advance instead but am not sure if it will make a huge diffrence to where she already is:confused1:

Glad Indie is doing well on it


----------



## knuckingfuts (Jan 11, 2014)

What is the difference between the "normal" Yumove and the Advance? 

I have the normal one, about a week left, after giving up trying to getting Max to to take them.
Will be needing to decide on what we get him as a supplement next.

It seems you can get Yumove Advance on Amazon now.


----------



## knuckingfuts (Jan 11, 2014)

How much was it from Lintbells?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

The difference would depend on which of the Yumove products you were using before - my boys are on Working dog so the only difference appears to be in the amount of green lipped muscle which is 180 mg in the Advance product.

Thanks for letting me know about being able to order it from Amazon now - I've just ordered some for £23.38 - I can't remember exactly how much I pay direct to Lintbells but think it was about £31.

Hold on no I think I've made a boob - the boxes I got from Lintbells were 120 tablets for £31 ish each whereas the one I've just ordered from Amazon is £23.38 for 60 tablets. School boy error.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Kyla is getting seraquin along with Onsior but would maybe change to Yumove. 

Can anyone tell me the ingredients to compare with Seraquin.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

V useful to know, thank you.

One of my young ones is prophylactically on Yumove (she's 2 yrs old and has a terrible hip score) but has shown no sign of lameness. I was given a packet of Advance from a friend but I haven't tried it as she's still going through tub of 300.

Might save the Advance when she's back in proper training.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

EAD said:


> Kyla is getting seraquin along with Onsior but would maybe change to Yumove.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the ingredients to compare with Seraquin.


Yumove Advance

Each tablet provides

Glucosamine HCL 250 mg
Green Lipped Muscle 180 mg
Beta Glucans 125 mg
N-acetyl-D-glucosamine 25 mg
Hyaluronic Acid 2.5 mg
Manganese 3 mg 
Vitamic C 12.5 mg
Vitamin E 0.5 mg


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Thank you, there is no green lipped mussel in Seraquin.

I have had to increase her Onsior so maybe a change of supplement would help too.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Ordered Yumove Advanced so we'll see if it helps or not, worth a try.

She's back swimming every 4 days or so, so hopefully it will help too.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope it helps but don't forget it does take a good 6 weeks to make a difference.


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

Im so glad! Is Rimadyl OTC or RX? Id like to get some for my German Sheprador. How long did it take for it to work? Sorry if Im late to this post. But, my GS has joint problems, too. Right now she is taking Nutramax Cosequin Maximum Strength (DS) Plus MSM Chewable Tablets Joint Health Supplement for Dogs. Would Rimadyl be better than this? Also, how much does it cost?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Colith said:


> Im so glad! Is Rimadyl OTC or RX? Id like to get some for my German Sheprador. How long did it take for it to work? Sorry if Im late to this post. But, my GS has joint problems, too. Right now she is taking Nutramax Cosequin Maximum Strength (DS) Plus MSM Chewable Tablets Joint Health Supplement for Dogs. Would Rimadyl be better than this? Also, how much does it cost?


Sorry have only just seen this. Rimadyl is a NSAID and in this country is only available by prescription from a vet. It works pretty quickly and is an effective drug like most of the NSAIDs (such as metacam or previcox). However there are risks with taking it such as gastrointestinal upset/bleeds amongst others so I'm keen to get my dog on the lowest dose that keeps her comfortable which is why I started her on Yumove Advance. Cost will depend on the dose which depends on the weight of the dog.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Yumove arrived today and we got off to a good start as Kyla immediately spat it out but after a bit of licking and nibbling she ate it. 

As her loading dose is 6 tablets per day I will give her 3x2. 

Time will tell if it helps.


----------

